# Fuel in France



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

A very useful site http://www.zagaz.com/ for comparing fuel prices in France.

Don


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the link Don.
I have checked the site and €1.30 seems to be the average at the moment. I am trying to work out the fuel cost for our forthcoming trip to the South of France. Anybody there or recently been to France agree that €1.30 is the right sort of figure to work on.
Cheers Sid


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes, Sid, but only at the supermarkets. If you have a TomTom you can load it up with supermarket POIs, then even when on a long driving leg just navigate to a POI along the route and select a LeClerc or whatever in advance before you will get too low.

1.30 is the typical figure last fortnight. But on autoroutes it was 1.55.

Dave


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that Dave. I have some supermarket POI'S but I don't think I have L'Eclercs. Can you point me to a download for the Supermarket POI'S.
Cheers Sid


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I got all mine here:
http://www.poihandler.com/members/poidownload.aspx

Dave


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave 
Looks like a great site. 
Registered but how do you download what you want? 
The POI Friend terms and conditions seem to give them the right to give your details out or sell them to anyone. 
Can you get POIs without this? 
Keith


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Just follow the drop down menus on the link I gave.

As to registration, I have a freebie email address I quote for much web activity. If spam becomes a problem, I get another. So I don't worry about it.

Dave


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

SidT said:


> Thanks for the link Don.
> I have checked the site and €1.30 seems to be the average at the moment. I am trying to work out the fuel cost for our forthcoming trip to the South of France. Anybody there or recently been to France agree that €1.30 is the right sort of figure to work on.
> Cheers Sid


Hi Sid, we got back from the South of France this weekend. The highest price I saw was € 1.55 on the way down 2 weeks ago. On the way back we filled up at one of the supermarkets for € 1.30.
Bit of a difference.

Nick.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Don't forget we've got most of the french supermarket poi downloads inc L'Eclerc on MHF. It just needs someone to convert them to tomtom format ....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-374843.html#374843

pete


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

SidT said:


> Thanks for that Dave. Can you point me to a download for the Supermarket POI'S.


You can download some of them from Tom Tom if you have 'Tom Tom Home' - Auchan, Intermarche for example.


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

SidT said:


> Thanks for the link Don.
> I have checked the site and €1.30 seems to be the average at the moment. I am trying to work out the fuel cost for our forthcoming trip to the South of France. Anybody there or recently been to France agree that €1.30 is the right sort of figure to work on.
> Cheers Sid


Hi Sid

We are near Geneva on the French side at the moment. We have been in France now for about a month, and the cheapest we have seen is at the supermarkets @ 1.35. Though i sometime don't bother with the supermarket fuel stations, as the 2.9m height barriers and the tight exits put me off

We have noticed that the price is starting to come down over the last week or so

Hope this helps

Bon Voyage

Doug


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Doug. Thats not a bad carp, where did you catch it ?

Cheers Sid


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Thanks guys for your help.
Cheers Sid


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

*LPG/GPL/AUTOGAS*

Just been looking at the price of gas to fill up the Gaslow.

Our nearest garage sells Autogas for £0.63 pence per litre.

The average in France seems to be €0.75 cents per litre.

Any idea if it is worth waiting until we pass through Luxembourg before we fill up?


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

SidT said:


> Thanks Doug. Thats not a bad carp, where did you catch it ?
> 
> Cheers Sid


Hi Sid

France last year, at Maison du Lac Bleu. It was only a tiddler at 41lb....and was the only fish i had all week. Year before i had 11 fish from 38 to 54lb

We are now at a site in Nancy, and the cheapest diesel we have seen is 1.33. I got some though had to shuffle the Hymer past the pay booth, thought i would scrape the back at one point.....still, saved myself 5 euro on a tankful.....don't think i will bother the supermarkets any more. The newer the supermarket, the tighter the exits are :roll:

PS...did you know about Jock and his naturist side, which i'm not supposed to mention??

Doug


----------

